# eliminating heel slippage: tongue pads, insoles or both



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a pair of shoes (AEs) that seemed to fit decently until I tried walking around in them for a couple hours on two occasions. The result is that the heel slips just enough to give me painful blisters. I have tried pushing my foot back into the shoe and tightening the laces as tight as they will go but that doesn't really fix the slippage. 

So, I am prepared to try tongue pads but I'm wondering if insoles will do essentially the same thing and since I would prefer a cushioned insole anyway, I don't really mind getting a pair of aftermarket removable cushion insoles or ones by AE. I could also try the tongue pads and the insoles together. What do you think? The reason I am thinking of cushion insoles is because I have another pair of AEs that came with a permanent cushioned insole and those are much more comfortable. Thoughts?


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

In my experience, heel pads plus insoles work the best.
Tongue pads didn't really work better than I had expected.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

There are also heel liners that fit across the top of the heel counter, giving added support above the heel. These are available at most drug stores. Insoles tend to make the shoe about a half size smaller overall, and unless you have a lot of room in the instep, both these and tongue pads will make the shoe too tight.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

I doubt the stick on heel liners are going to work because the blisters I got yesterday actually formed on the lower part of the heel back, not up high by the Achilles tendon where these heel liners would go in the shoe.

What about having a cobbler put in a *leather backliner *into the heel? I've read about this is the forum and would like to know if anyone has tried it.

Also, if it matters, the shoes are fairly new and stiff (they have leather soles) have only been worn about 5 times, usually for less than 2 hours each time.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Tongue pads work best for me. I've tried heel liners and I always have a hard time lining them up just right. They tend to wear out quickly and migrate after a few wears. Insoles are fine in some shoes but they do tend to crowd the shoe and make for a tighter fit than I would like.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

cvac said:


> I doubt the stick on heel liners are going to work because the blisters I got yesterday actually formed on the lower part of the heel back, not up high by the Achilles tendon where these heel liners would go in the shoe.
> 
> What about having a cobbler put in a *leather backliner *into the heel? I've read about this is the forum and would like to know if anyone has tried it.
> 
> Also, if it matters, the shoes are fairly new and stiff (they have leather soles) have only been worn about 5 times, usually for less than 2 hours each time.


I think you're onto something here re the newness and stiffness. Until this early stiffness--particularly in the sole--disappears, the shoes will have less give, and heel slippage will be at its worst. What I do with new and overly-stiff shoes is to take them and flex the shoe, making the toe almost touch the heel over the top a number of times. I know that this will make a lot of forumers shudder, but I don't think I've ever damaged a pair of shoes doing this. In addition, I flex the heel counter a number of times too to soften it up and make it more flexible. Once these elements become more supple, you'll notice less heel slippage.

I've tried all the remedies suggested and have got no help from tongue pads or heel grippers. In my experience, the tongue pads caused some discomfort on the instep of my feet, and in some cases, the heel grippers felt uncomfortable on my heels. Extra insoles, however, have helped. I like your suggestion of having a leather back liner put into the heel by a cobbler. Has anyone done this and can report on the results?


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

Roger said:


> What I do with new and overly-stiff shoes is to take them and flex the shoe, making the toe almost touch the heel over the top a number of times. I know that this will make a lot of forumers shudder, but I don't think I've ever damaged a pair of shoes doing this.


This is what they did in one of the London Church's shops I visited, to demonstrate that with more usage the heel will grip more, it does! I did buy the shoes and it still works for me.

I would have to acknowledge, that at the factory shop, they are shudderers! they detest the practice, because the're concerned about creasing shoes you may not buy, then someone else will refuse them.

So for your own shoes, do it, it can help a lot when the shoes are new.

F.


----------



## epl0517 (Apr 7, 2005)

Blisters are part of the joy of breaking in a new pair. If you have the luxury, wear them once a week to start, and on days when you expect walking to be minimal, or for part of the day only.


----------



## shrum (Oct 23, 2005)

*same problem with C & J's*

I have the same problem (heel slippage) with a pair of the Maddox model. The actual slippage isn't problematic or painful, but oddly, it makes for a "squishing" sound whenever I walk. This is only for the right shoe, and again oddly, I've had no problem with the C & J Saville's, which are also on the 337 last.

I had planned on sending them back, although I'm not sure they will take them back. I ordered them directly from London store, and their customer service person said I could send them back and they would see if they could correct the problem. I didn't notice the problem until I had worn them for about an hour.

I planned on returning them because I was reluctant to have a heel pad put in by my shoe repair person, given how expensive the shoes are (i.e., no idea if it would work).

Any advice from folks on having a heel pad put in by a shoe repair person?

L. J.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

I tried the flexing, along with a pair of felt tongue pads so maybe that will help the next time I wear them.

Oddly enough, my blister problem was worse on the right foot as well. The heel of my left foot was just red and sore.


----------



## vody468 (7 mo ago)

I think they might make your shoes shorter and tighter so its better that you considering to eliminating them.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

cvac said:


> I doubt the stick on heel liners are going to work because the blisters I got yesterday actually formed on the lower part of the heel back, not up high by the Achilles tendon where these heel liners would go in the shoe.
> 
> What about having a cobbler put in a *leather backliner *into the heel? I've read about this is the forum and would like to know if anyone has tried it.
> 
> Also, if it matters, the shoes are fairly new and stiff (they have leather soles) have only been worn about 5 times, usually for less than 2 hours each time.


I did take a thick leather drink coaster that Rancourt sent (four or five as I recall them sending) when I bought shoes from them and had a cobbler add a half circle of leather to the heel of a pair of penny loafers (from another company). It worked reasonably well in reducing the length of the shoe by maybe 1/4 of a size. That was among a couple of issues that I had with this pair and I also have custom orthotics and used some tongue inserts. All in all, a good deal of "doctoring" to this pair has made them wearable.
Hope this helps.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

A different approach to heel slippage (and to loose shoes in general) is to consider things from the other end, and wear thicker socks. This will add a layer of protection to the heel to prevent blisters (unless you have sensitive skin). In my experience this can work if the disparity between foot and shoe is minimal, as is usually the case in such situations where the shoes fit when you bought it, but then showed slippage when you started wearing it for any length of time. I have a few shoes which show slippage with thin dress socks, but are fine with somewhat thicker socks. I'll concede that this solution may not be the best if you have to wear fine dress socks with a specific pair of shoes. But one can find nice-looking socks that are also reasonably thick, and they may help. It has the added advantage of not altering the shoes in any way.

When I bought my first pair of Aldens years ago, the Alden sales representative gave me some good advice: He said that I should wear the shoes at home for a few hours each day,, walking over carpeted areas as much as possible. If there were problems with size, or slippage, I could then return the shoes or exchange them for a pair that was sized slightly larger or smaller, depending on what the problem was. This gentleman, by the way, impressed me as one of the finest salesmen I had met. He was courtly, had perfect manners, and was considerate and well-spoken. He was the best advertisement Alden could have ever had for their shoes.


----------



## vody468 (7 mo ago)

I want to ask is there any other suggestions for this problem.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Leather backliner is best. Done it many times and it works well. Make sure to tell cobbler to use rough suede-like unfinished leather, as this will grip the socks better and result in less slippage. The other alternative, especially in AE, is to go down a half size and increase the width, so that means a 9.5E rather than a 10D. Also, if you have a funky foot (as I do - high arch, high instep, wide forefront and narrow heel) you may find, again like me, that you simply can't wear AE shoes at all anymore. Sorry to say, and no disparagement to AE intended.


----------



## vody468 (7 mo ago)

Hi i recently saw these amazing combos of Nike blazers and its great.


----------

